# Cebit 2016 bei Intel: Intel-Smartwatch soll Redakteurs-Handicap verbessern



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Cebit 2016 bei Intel: Intel-Smartwatch soll Redakteurs-Handicap verbessern* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cebit 2016 bei Intel: Intel-Smartwatch soll Redakteurs-Handicap verbessern*


----------



## bomberdomme (26. März 2016)

CHEATER!


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. März 2016)

Ich bezweifele ehrlich gesagt ziemlich das die Uhr groß was bringt. Der Schwung an sich ist ja nur die halbe Miete...


----------

